# Sonic & SEGA All-Stars Racing für PC!!!!!



## michelthemaster (6. Februar 2010)

*Sonic & SEGA All-Stars Racing für PC!!!!!*

Hallo liebe Pc-Freunde! Für alle Leute, die wie ich Freunde von einer gepflegten Runde Mario Kart sind, aber trotzdem niemals auf die Idee kommen würden, sich dafür eine Konsole zu holen, und daher immer Mario Kart 64 per Emulator spielen müssen, gibt es jetzt eine wirklich interessante News:

Sonic & SEGA All-Stars Racing: Erscheint auch für den PC

Es kommt auch für den Pc raus! Ich freue mich, dass das nun schon das 2. Spiel seit Street Fighter ist, dass eig nur auf Konsolen rauskommen würde. Ich finde das sollte man unterstützen, damit die Entwickler merken, dass es auch auf der Plattform PC eine große Interessengruppe gibt, die gerne diese Spiele spielen möchten.

Gruß

Micha

PS: Xbox360 Controller sollte aber Pflicht sein ^^ Ich werds mir nächsten Monat direkt bestellen. Kommt am 26. Februar raus!


----------



## boerigard (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sonic & SEGA All-Stars Racing für PC!!!!!*

Hoffentlich ist das Fahrgefühl anständig. Es ist zwar keine Rennsimulation, aber auch hier steht und fällt für mich der Spielspaß mit einer "anspruchsvollen" Steuerung. Mario Kart 64 war/ist schon super (ein Glück hab ich hier noch ein N64 rumstehen).
Ich hoffe es gibt eine Demo. Ohne Demo kein Kauf.

Hast du schonmal Zero Gear probegefahren?
Zero Gear on Steam

Da war mir die Steuerung zu simpel: Einfach Gas geben und Lenken. Bremsen oder Driften war unnötig.


----------



## michelthemaster (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sonic & SEGA All-Stars Racing für PC!!!!!*

Hi, naja, Zero Gear fand ich nicht so ansprechend. Bin zwar immer für Neues offen, aber das hat mir vom ersten Blick an nicht so gefallen. Und ich finde auch Sonic hat mehr Stil wie so ein kunterbunter Haufen ^^ Ich freu mich auf Sonic Racing, wird bestimmt Hammer. Dann auch (hoffentlich) noch mit Splitscreen am Pc, dann wird immer schön mit Kumpels oder Bruder gezockt

Gruß

Micha


----------

